# Tracker story summary in thejournal.ie today



## moneymakeover (11 Jun 2017)

There is an update in the journal.ie

http://www.thejournal.ie/tracker-mortgage-3435058-Jun2017/

Generally highlights how the banks are dragging their heels and are declining to give updates on their reviews.

Fair play to the journalist


----------



## moneymakeover (11 Jun 2017)

I see Aib still talking about 400 customers to be contacted

But they said the same back in March

https://www.google.ie/amp/s/www.iri...count-holders-denied-a-tracker-rate-1.2995565


What have they been doing since early March?


----------

